# The 'roll eyes' smiley



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

People use it too much here, it makes you look pompous.

:roll:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

:roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

What if you are pompous? :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

the one i hate is the wink

implies "I know something you don't"

:wink: :wink: :roll:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

:roll:

:-*

Tom.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> the one i hate is the wink
> 
> implies "I know something you don't"
> 
> :wink: :wink: :roll:


I do. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

People who do not know how to laugh are always pompous and self-conceited. 
William Makepeace Thackeray

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ikon66 said:


> the one i hate is the wink
> 
> implies "I know something you don't"
> 
> :wink: :wink: :roll:


Useful for taking the p|ss out of someone and then following with a wink to imply you're joking, (when really you weren't!).

i.e. Kammy's a cock! :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I love the :roll: - very useful little icon.

I use it instead of saying... For fuck sake you twat how can you not know this!

This is not directed towards anyone in particular, honest.  :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] fucks going on with this one?We're blokes for fucks sake.I appologise to any of the not blokes on here.

cheers
jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

:? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :-* :-| :mrgreen: [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elvis.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

Now thats really annoying!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

jammyd said:


> :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :-* :-| :mrgreen: [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elvis.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> Now thats really annoying!


No this is :roll: He He


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

jammyd said:


> :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :-* :-| :mrgreen: [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=elvis.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> looks like an equalities advert :wink: know what I mean :roll:
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > the one i hate is the wink
> ...


fuckface :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Only 6 days? Fuck me, you're getting quicker in your sharp responses mate! :lol: :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> Only 6 days? Fuck me, you're getting quicker in your sharp responses mate! :lol: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: im on nightshift at the moment so miss a few the better posts on the forum :roll: :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And we miss you too mate. :-*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i detect a hint of sarcasm :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=argue.gif] :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> [smiley=argue.gif] :roll:


This you starting an argument on another thread now? :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

you know what andy`s like :roll: .


----------

